
Show HN: How We Build for ARKit with React Native - bnjm
https://medium.com/homestory-ar/building-an-ar-ai-furniture-app-with-react-native-1847bc1fcbaa
======
raywu
Benjamin, thanks for sharing! Great README on [https://github.com/react-
native-ar/react-native-arkit](https://github.com/react-native-ar/react-native-
arkit)

